
NPM adds `funding` support to package.json - feross
https://github.com/npm/rfcs/blob/latest/accepted/0017-add-funding-support.md
======
JMTQp8lwXL
From RFC:

> Add notification at the end of output of package installation that
> references the number of packages with funding defined

> ex. 23 packages are looking for funding. Run "npm fund" to find out more.

This strikes me as a good balance to between users and package authors. I
think people would've accepted this level of notification in their console
output from the start. Some pivoting occurred among strategies around the
messaging. If this is where the dust settles, people will largely be okay with
it.

~~~
feross
Agreed. This is a good starting point to at least let users know that they can
take action to provide funding to OSS if they wish.

